# 2004 Nissan Frontier Timing Belt Broke - Question



## dstanek (May 19, 2004)

Hello

2004 Nissan Frontier crew cab 3.3l V6. 125k miles.

The other nite I pulled alongside a gravel road to fish a small pond and shut my frontier off, it appeared to shutoff fine after running fine. 10 minutes later I went to leave and it would not start. I cranked alot but nothing. Had it towed and dealer says timing belt broke. They want $540 to put new belt in but offer no guarantees, saying it could have engine damage due to being interference engine. They want $2300 for total valve job and belt replacement. My question to you all is is it possible that given my scenario, ran fine, shut off normal, then wouldnt start, could it be possible to have no engine damage? I heard no noises, nothing but it wasnt like I was listening for anything either. They said they can do the timing belt and see how she runs and then go from there. What would any of you who know advise on this? is there somehting maybe I can have them check first. Just praying the engine didnt suffer damage. thanks in advance.
:balls:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At this point without spending money to install a new timing belt and then finding out there's engine damage, do this first:
- remove the cams.
- run a compression test on all cylinders.

If compression is good on all cylinders, then you may have lucked out with no engine damage; now go ahead and get the timing belt replaced.


----------

